# Extremely detailed map of the Old World



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just found this - 

http://www.gitzmansgallery.com/Warhammer_Maps/index.html

It's insane - when set so that map fits the screen, its on 3% zoom =/.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap. :shok:

Great find, Vaz, its going to be invaluable to writing my WHFB fanfic.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome find. I just spent WAY too long looking that over.


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice find. I had some of the regular maps but that new huge one is just...wow!

I'd like to find a way to print it out, frame it and hang it on the wall in my game room.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, its google warhammer.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like something you'd find in those old Lord of The Rings books that have maps of middle earth but only it's Warhammer which makes it even more cool!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Great find, cheers


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lustria, thats where my guys live  my plegue ratties and my blood lizards.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Flindo said:


> Lustria, thats where my guys live  my plegue ratties and my blood lizards.


maybe its me being thick but i didn't see lustria on there. which is a shame cuz my lizzies are gonna be from around a volcano and i need to find one for them to call home lol


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> maybe its me being thick but i didn't see lustria on there. which is a shame cuz my lizzies are gonna be from around a volcano and i need to find one for them to call home lol


I couldnt find it on this map either, I however do own a map that has it on it, its in the western southern reigon.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

oh yeah, its in the army book lol *facepalm* well looks like its the fuming serpent for me then


----------

